# 2016 Sydney Reptile Expo at Castle Hill



## petpages (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi all, the 2016 Sydney Reptile Expo at Castle Hill is scheduled for 14th Feb next year. Hope to see you there!


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 13, 2015)

I will be there,with my pygmy bearded dragons


----------

